# Trying to cool down



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

Zac has been all over the kitchen floor for cold spots 










I have to keep climbing over him


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww bless him my old rottie used to do the same,,,


----------



## jacko (Apr 16, 2008)

nice spot.. my dog do that too...  usually in the bathroom..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

ha ha what a great picture,,,,,,,


----------



## nevenoah (Mar 15, 2008)

my daxie pup does that on our kitchen floor


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

pmsl at this post....mia and kai were doing that yesterday, and i must admit i felt like doing the same...omg well it was very hot and humid


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pic, mine do the same to try and cool down, I put the fan on and they were sat in front of it hair blowing lol


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Great photo hes lovely he looks very relaxed


----------



## leanne (Apr 2, 2008)

noushka05 said:


> Great photo hes lovely he looks very relaxed


relaxed LOL i think you mean being his usual self and being lazy LOL


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

looks like a typical male 

Our old cow is a sun worshipper  she follows it round the garden  we have to keep dragging her in as she loves it 

She is like the wrinkly old grannies you see sunbathing  she sits back on her bum with her eyes shut sunning her wrinkles on her belly lol

Lovely dog

Mel


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Thats a great pic, looks so relaxed


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL My old Staff sunbathes too with her wrinkles hanging out in the sun!!!! She also lays like that on the kitchen floor


----------

